# Versare di ....



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Ho una domanda forse strana, ma noi stranieri a volte abbiammo delle difficoltà ad esprimerci idiomaticamente appunto nelle situazioni "banali" (per così dire) ....

Situazione/Contesto:
Il mio bicchiere è ormai vuoto, ma vorrei ancora bere un po' di vino (per esempio). 

Domanda:
E' idomatico dire "Versatemi di vino", "Versami ancora un po' di vino", e simili?  Oppure si userebbe qualche espressione diversa o un altro verbo?

(i dizionari bilingui riportano un sacco di verbi, tra cui p.e. _empire, invasare, scolare, scodellare ...._)

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## ohbice

"Versatemi il vino" è una frase corretta, un po' rude però. "Versatemi altro vino" è una variazione sul tema.
"Posso avere altro vino, per cortesia?", è una frase gentile, o almeno educata.
i quattro verbi che hai citato li eviterei.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> E' idomatico dire "Versatemi di vino"


"Versatemi *del* vino". O, meglio, "Per favore mi versate del vino?".


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> "Versatemi il vino" è una frase corretta, un po' rude però. ....





Pietruzzo said:


> O, meglio, "Per favore mi versate del vino?".



Sì, certo, un imperativo tipo "Versate mi il/del vino!"  non è  né gentile né educato ...

Insomma, dalle vostre risposte ho capito che il verbo _versare _è quello adeguato e grammaticalmente va bene "*il* vino" e "*del* vino", ma non "di vino" nel dato contesto. Ho capito bene ?


----------



## ohbice

Versatemi un po' di vino, un bicchiere di vino 
Esiste sicuramente un motivo grammaticale ma non me lo ricordo...

Ps: Ci sta anche _mescere_, penso sia un uso regionale, tipo "Mescimi del vino". Da ragazzi lo usavamo in tono scherzoso, ma in Lombardia non lo si sente molto spesso. O forse è un termine antiquato.


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> Versatemi un po' di vino, un bicchiere di vino


Sì, chiaro. Capisco (almeno credo ...) la differenza ed il motivo perché qui va bene un semplice "di" invece di "del".


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, dalle vostre risposte ho capito che il verbo _versare _è quello adeguato e


Certo, insieme a verbi più generici come "dare" o "mettere".
Mi dai un po' di vino?
Mi metti un po' di vino (nel bicchiere)?


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> Sì, chiaro. Capisco (almeno credo ...) la differenza ed il motivo perché qui va bene un semplice "di" invece di "del".


il motivo è solo _un po'_:
- (Per favore) Mescimi/versami del vino".
- (Per favore) Mescimi/versami un po' di vino".


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> E' idomatico dire "Versatemi di vino


No, quando si tratta di una quantità indefinita, in italiano per esprimere il partitivo ci vuole la preposizione articolata: dammi del vino, del pane, dell'acqua, dei soldi...
Naturalmente dopo ''un po' '' (= un poco), va bene 'di' - come ha già scritto lorenzos.


----------



## giginho

Visto che il buon Francis ci chiede una forma idiomatica della frase in oggetto, vorrei sottolineare che le forme più usate in contesti informali / famigliari / tra amici sono (in ordine di frequenza d'uso - a mio parere):

"Mi dai (ancora) un po' di vino" - in alternativa si ha - "Mi dai del vino / dell'altro vino"
"Mi metti (ancora) un po' di vino" - in alternativa si ha - "mi metti del vino / dell'altro vino"
"Mi versi (ancora) un po' di vino" - in alternativa si ha - "mi metti dell'altro vino / del vino" (in questo caso mi suona meglio "dell'altro" anziché "del vino")

Mi mesci o Mescimi, sinceramente, non si può sentire, a meno che tu non ti trovi ad un cenacolo culturale di linguisti e vuoi fare il simpaticone.


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Visto che ...Francis ci chiede una forma idiomatica ...
> "Mi metti (ancora) un po' di vino" - in alternativa si ha - "mi metti del vino / dell'altro vino"


Ciao caro Giginho!  Spontaneamente anch'io userei il verbo "universale" _mettere, _ma non ero sicuro sull'idomacità né di _mettere _né di _versare _in questo caso ... 

Ho una domanda in proposito: Se uno a caso o involutamente _versa _il contenuto di un bicchiere p.e. sulla terra o sul tavolo, allora va bene il verbo "versare" ?  

(Suppongo qui _mettere _non avrebbe senso)


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ho una domanda in proposito: Se uno a caso o involutamente _versa _il contenuto di un bicchiere p.e. sulla terra o sul tavolo, allora va bene il verbo "versare" ?
> 
> (*Suppongo *qui _mettere _non avrebbe senso)



Scherzosamente direi: la supposta è corretta! (la tua supposizione è corretta): mettere in questo caso non avrebbe senso.

Versare si può usare ma a me suona un pelino troppo "elevato" in un contesto diciamo familiare. Se per esempio mia sorella al pranzo di Natale a casa dei miei (ambito familiare / informale, quindi) rovesciasse il vino sulla tovaglia, io direi (appunto): Mia sorella ha rovesciato il vino sulla tavola!

Versare come ti dicevo può essere usato, ma al mio orecchio ha valenza meno "tragica" di rovesciare. Rovesciare mi dà l'idea del vino che si sparge sulla tavola, macchia la tovaglia, sporca alimenti (bagna il pane, per esempio)....commensali che si affrettano a tamponare il vino con i loro tovaglioli eccetera.....


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> Versare come ti dicevo può essere usato, ma al mio orecchio ha valenza meno "tragica" di rovesciare. Rovesciare mi dà l'idea del vino che si sparge sulla tavola, macchia la tovaglia, sporca alimenti (bagna il pane, per esempio)....commensali che si affrettano a tamponare il vino con i loro tovaglioli eccetera.....


Grazie per la spiegazione illustrativa  . (E' appunto questo che volevo sapere).


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> in ordine di frequenza d'uso


La frequenza d'uso probabilmente varia a seconda delle regioni o degli ambienti sociali.  Ad es. ''mi metti (ancora) un po' di vino'' a me risulta ''strano'' - e comunque meno frequente del normalissimo ''mi versi ancora un po' di vino''.
''Mettere del vino'' per me va bene in una ricetta : in un tegame mettete la carne,  un po' di  vino rosso, della conserva di pomodoro...
Quanto a 'mescere', è vero che risulta antiquato, ma si usa ancora molto in Toscana e in qualche altra regione (dove un'osteria è ancora una ''mescita'').


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Quanto a 'mescere', è vero che risulta antiquato, ma si usa ancora molto in Toscana
> e in qualche altra regione (dove un'osteria è ancora una ''mescita'').


...E dove (osteria/mescita, intendo) il vino si vende per lo più sfuso direttamente dalla botte o da fusti, altrimenti è un'enoteca;
credo che difficilmente "mescita" e "mescere" riguardino ciò che avviene tra un commensale e l'altro, allo stesso tavolo, dalla bottiglia al bicchiere.
...Almeno dal mie parti.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> difficilmente '' ...   mescere" riguarda l'azione che avviene tra un commensale e l'altro, allo stesso tavolo, dalla bottiglia al bicchiere


Mi pare che però in Toscana l'uso sia ancora quello, a quanto ricordo (manco dalla Toscana da parecchio tempo e non sono sicuro al cento per cento). Magari qualche 'indigeno' vorrà illuminarci.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ''Mettere del vino'' per me va bene in una ricetta : in un tegame mettete la carne,  un po' di  vino rosso, della conserva di pomodoro...


Sì, è logico, se ho capito bene. Un liquido sostanzialmente non "si mette", mentre nel caso di una ricetta gli ingredienti "si mettono" (=aggiungono) indipendentemente dalla loro sostanza ....

Ho una domanda in proposito:  Immaginiamoci un fiore, p.e. in un vaso.  Quale verbo si userebbe per dire che bisogna "dargli" o "metterci" un po' d'acqua?  Si potrebbe dire p.e. "Versa un po' d'acqua su questo fiore/in questo vaso!" ,  oppure qui si userebbe solo il verbo  _annaffiare _(visto che si tratta di un fiore) ?


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> visto che si tratta di un fiore


Io direi: ''annaffialo un po' '' - e familiarmente ''dàgli un po' d'acqua''. Non direi ''mettigli un po' d'acqua'' (però potrei dire ''metti/aggiungi un po' d'acqua nel vaso'').


----------



## Haltona

bearded said:


> Io direi: ''annaffialo un po' ''


Ma solo se la pianta è in un vaso con la terra, nel caso di un vaso con fiori recisi io userei piuttosto "aggiungi/metti un po' d'acqua al vaso". Però non saprei dire perché...


----------



## francisgranada

Haltona said:


> Ma solo se la pianta è in un vaso con la terra, nel caso di un vaso con fiori recisi io userei piuttosto "aggiungi/metti un po' d'acqua al vaso". Però non saprei dire perché...


Forse perché nel caso con la terra infatti aggiungi l'acqua alla terra, da dove poi la pianta prende tutto quello che necessita.  Altrimenti, invece, praticamente aggiungi o metti l'acqua nel vaso ...


----------



## francisgranada

Ho ancora una domanda:

Supponiamo che uno versa troppa acqua in un bicchiere, cioè un po' più della quantità che ci stà. Allora come si esprime idiomaticamente quello che succede? 

Per esempio: L'acqua _si versa/si rovescia/scappa/esce fuori/ ..._ dal bicchiere.


----------



## Pietruzzo

L'acqua trabocca dal bicchiere


----------



## symposium

Hai spanto l'acqua! Hai spanto dappertutto! Hai spanto il vino sulla tovaglia...


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> Hai spanto l'acqua! Hai spanto dappertutto! Hai spanto il vino sulla tovaglia...


Non so quanto sia diffuso questo uso di "spandere" ma se passate dalle mie parti evitatelo. Sarebbe incomprensibile ai più.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Pietruzzo said:


> ma se passate dalle mie parti evitatelo. Sarebbe incomprensibile ai più.


Anche dalle mie.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so quanto sia diffuso questo uso di "spandere" ma se passate dalle mie parti evitatelo. Sarebbe incomprensibile ai più.


Eppure:
De Mauro: 2. versare, spargere: spandere il vino sul tavolo
Treccani: b*.* Versare, spargere fuori: _s. il vino sulla tovaglia_
Gabrielli: 2 Versare, rovesciare in abbondanza; spargere: s. il vino sulla tovaglia


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Eppure:
> De Mauro: 2. versare, spargere: spandere il vino sul tavolo
> Treccani: b*.* Versare, spargere fuori: _s. il vino sulla tovaglia_
> Gabrielli: 2 Versare, rovesciare in abbondanza; spargere: s. il vino sulla tovaglia


Non ho detto che sia scorretto. Ho solo detto che dalle mie parti nessuno o quasi lo capirebbe.
Lo stesso Treccani del resto specifica "è comune invece, spec. in usi region. o letter., la forma spanto*" *(la sottolineatura è mia).


----------



## francisgranada

Provo a precisare un po' la mia domanda.

La sostanza è che l'acqua (o vino o qualsiasi liquido) "scorre fuori" dal bicchiere. Quindi l'accento non è sul fatto che poi la tovaglia diventa bagnata oppure che/se il liquido poi lo  troveremo dappertutto "sparso" sul tavolo ....

(non so se mi spiego ...)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per quel che mi riguarda ho già risposto nel post #22.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> "sporto" sul tavolo


''Sporto'' viene da sporgere, che qui non c'entra. Forse intendevi ''sparso''.


francisgranada said:


> "scorre fuori" dal bicchiere


Anch'io, come Pietruzzo, direi ''trabocca'' (in un registro un po' più elevato: ''deborda'').


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ''Sporto'' viene da sporgere, che qui non c'entra. Forse intendevi ''sparso''.


Sì, scusate.  (L'ho corretto, anche se un po' tardi ...) .


bearded said:


> Anch'io, come Pietruzzo, direi ''trabocca'' (in un registro un po' più elevato: ''deborda'').


Grazie, anche a Pietruzzo  .


----------



## symposium

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so quanto sia diffuso questo uso di "spandere" ma se passate dalle mie parti evitatelo. Sarebbe incomprensibile ai più.


Ah! Avevo controllato e ho visto che c'era persino nella Crusca... Dalle mie parti (Veneto) quando uno rovescia un liquido lo "spande". Si vede che si dice solo qui.


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> Ah! Avevo controllato e ho visto che c'era persino nella Crusca... Dalle mie parti (Veneto) quando uno rovescia un liquido lo "spande". Si vede che si dice solo qui.


Vorrei precisare che mi riferivo sopratturto al participio passato "spanto". Ne ignoravo l"esistenza fino ad oggi.


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so quanto sia diffuso questo uso di "spandere" ma se passate dalle mie parti evitatelo. Sarebbe incomprensibile ai più.





Olaszinhok said:


> Anche dalle mie.


Venite in Veneto, così sentite usare "Ho spanto" "Hai spanto" ecc.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> "Ho spanto"


E il participio di ''espandere'' nel Veneto è ''espanto'' o ''espanso''?


----------



## Mary49

spanto: significato e definizione - Dizionari
"part. pass. di _spàndere_
|| Anche agg. nelle accezioni del verbo".

spàndere in Vocabolario - Treccani
"Raro e ant. il part. pass. _spanduto_, è comune invece, spec. in usi region. o letter., la forma *spanto*, sia con funzione participiale: _chi è che ha spanto il vino sulla tovaglia?_; _ho rovesciato il vaso e tutta l’acqua s’è spanta sul pavimento_; sia come agg., nel sign. di disteso, aperto e sim.: _Di lui parlò ’l rabbino al Dio d’Abramo_,_ A braccia spante volto all’Orïente_ (Pascoli)".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> in usi region. o letter., la forma *spanto*


A parte il Veneto, credo che nel resto d'Italia sia davvero una forma obsoleta. Ma la mia curiosità circa ''espandere'' era solo diretta a rilevare un'irregolarità in italiano: nel participio passato, il verbo originario espandere (lat. ex-pandere) fa espanso, mentre nel ''più volgare'' spandere (derivato da espandere) troviamo il disusato spanto.

Vorrei aggiungere, in risposta a Francisgranada, che ''spandere il vino'' (o altro liquido), pur essendo perfetto italiano nel senso di ''far traboccare'' ovvero versare fuori dal recipiente, oggi suona un po' letterario e non più molto idiomatico.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Tutto molto interessante ma ora devo "spandere le robe" (così si dice qui "stendere il bucato")


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo said:


> Tutto molto interessante ma ora devo "spandere le robe" (così si dice qui "stendere il bucato")



"Spandere le rrrobbe" (raddoppiamenti fonetici aggiunti) l'ho sempre e solo sentito dire da amici salentini e....no, a Torino non l'ho mai sentito (comprensibile per me che sono stato edotto nell'idioma salentino, ma non so se comprensibile al di fuori).

Che il vino sia spanto, a me, a fatto sgranare gli occhi e non lo avrei capito se lo avessi sentito fuor di contesto. Certo, se vedessi la scena lo capirei ma mi farebbe ridere come espressione.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Giginho!



> "Spandere le *rrr*obbe" (raddoppiamenti fonetici aggiunti)


Vuoi dire "ra(t)tripiamenti"...   



giginho said:


> "Spandere le rrrobbe" ... (comprensibile per me .... ma non so se comprensibile al di fuori).


Al nord di Italia sì ... 

Fuori scherzo, per me - non italiano - sarebbe spontaneamente incompresibile piuttosto il participio _spanto_. Il significato del verbo _spandere _lo "indovinerei" nel dato contesto (credo ...).

Ma ho una domanda: Il verbo _spandere _(indipendentemente dal possibile uso nel senso di "far traboccare"), in che senso si usa in italiano in generale?  Se ho capito bene, allora non significa esattamente lo stesso che _espandere _(nonostante l'origine comune).


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Spandere le rrrobbe


A questo punto devo anche precisare il termine esatto: "spandire".
Sperando che i moderatori chiudano un occhio


francisgranada said:


> Vuoi dire "ra(t)tripiamenti"...


Simpatico, ma esiste il termine "triplicazione" semmai
Su spandere/versare c'era anche un'altra discussione


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Simpatico ...


Grazie  



Pietruzzo said:


> ... ma esiste il termine "triplicazione" semmai


Esiste anche il termine _duplicazione _che secondo me non significa esattamente lo stesso che _raddoppiamento_... Ok, fermiamoci qua per non essere OT. 

(Era solo uno scherzo da parte mia ed ho inventato_ ad hoc_ un termine "adeguato"  )


----------



## Fulvia.ser

Mary49 said:


> Venite in Veneto, così sentite usare "Ho spanto" "Hai spanto" ecc.


, anche in Friuli
EDIT: nel senso di versare/rovesciare liquidi (ma anche altri materiali).


Pietruzzo said:


> Tutto molto interessante ma ora devo "spandere le robe" (così si dice qui "stendere il bucato")


mai sentito, non avrei capito.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> non significa esattamente lo stesso che _espandere _(nonostante l'origine comune).


Spandere = versare liquidi (fuori da un recipiente), come ho scritto al #37 - poi c'è il figurato ''spendere e spandere'';
Espandere = ampliare, allargare, estendere (es. la macchia d'olio si espande a vista d'occhio / l'influenza di questa teoria si espande anche fuori dai confini...).


----------



## ohbice

Ai tempi della grave frana in Valtellina si formò un laghetto, e tutti a dire "il laghetto tracimerà prima o dopo...".
Un altro verbo in quel periodo attuale era "esondare", anche se non è tipico del bicchiere


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> il laghetto tracimerà


Sì, anche 'tracimare' è correttissimo - in aggiunta a straripare/debordare/esondare... Chiaramente va bene per un lago o simili, non per un bicchiere.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il comune fuoriuscire? L'acqua fuoriesce/trabocca dal bicchiere.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Il comune fuoriuscire?


Funziona. L'acqua però può fuoriuscire/fuoruscire da un bicchiere anche perché qualcuno lo inclina o lo rovescia.  Non mi sembra che questo sia il senso di traboccare o straripare (che suona come un processo spontaneo nel caso di un lago: per le piogge..).


----------

